# My kitty



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

He doesn’t really have a name I’ve had him for almost 8 years now I hand fed him as a newborn I originally named him lucky baby blue because when he was born he had the most beautiful big blue eyes but as he got older he got really furry and fat, and became my best bud I normally call him anything off the top of my mind mostly baby, ***** cat, kitty kitty.

BTW if you can tell me what type of cat he is please reply(Maine ****, Wegie or mutt).

For larger images then below click here http://18.79.4.2/baby/large/


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Whatever breed he is, he is a gorgeous cat! I love that ruff of fur around his neck. Don't be too concerned about his breed, he's a very handsome cat even if he's Heinz 57.


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

queen of the nile said:


> Whatever breed he is, he is a gorgeous cat! I love that ruff of fur around his neck. Don't be too concerned about his breed, he's a very handsome cat even if he's Heinz 57.


 I actually tried getting a better picture of his neck but he is a lazy little bugger he doesnt sit he just lays dont when i try making him sit.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Ahh... wouldn't you be lazy with all that fur in the height of summer :wink: . My cats are all stretched out like door mats.


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

queen of the nile said:


> Ahh... wouldn't you be lazy with all that fur in the height of summer :wink: . My cats are all stretched out like door mats.


Trust me if your cats are door mats my cat is more like carpet, he lays completly frog style on the glass table under the air conditioner vent only thing not on glass is his head he hangs off


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

I really hated doing this to my kitty but i stood on his tail and grabbed him by the neck to take some pictures =\


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

You stood on his tail?? 8O


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

Payge said:


> You stood on his tail?? 8O


Um actually yah, it was the only way i could keep his butt on the floor if I didn't his whole body would come off the ground. Remember I had to hold the camera in one hand too =\


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yikes; we don't want to see pictures of him _that bad_.


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

Trust me he don’t mind remember I was like 7 when I got this cat I tortured him so bad I don’t know why he hasn’t tried killing himself or running away, instead after all the abuse I've put him threw he comes out to just love me more and more. I am literally the only person this cat will purr for or allow to hold. I literally do mean I pretty much abused this cat I tied him to my bed at night when I was 7 so he wouldn’t run away, when I didn’t tie him to the bed I put him under the blanket and tucked it in around me and then I used him as a pillow, and I couldn’t get him to take a shower so I tied his tail to the soap dish and turned on the shower. I really didn’t mean to abuse or hurt him in anyway I was just a stupid kid but still after it all he loves me in the end.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

He is cute! poor kitty... He looks like a long haired Tierney!

Orange Cat's Rock!


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

Ta3339 said:


> He is cute! poor kitty... He looks like a long haired Tierney!
> 
> Orange Cat's Rock!


 ummm, whats that word ^^, "long haired Tierney!" is a breed of cat or are you trying to calling him a lil terror?


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

My cat's name is Tierney, it is Gaelic for "Little Lord"


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Just because you had a mean streak as a child doesn't mean that you can step on his tail to take a picture. Not that'd be any better on a young cat, but you said he's eight years old... he's getting on in his years and if you want him to live a long, happy life I suggest you stop.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't say he was Maine **** necessarily as he is missing the big ear tips... Still a lovely kitty cat though!


----------



## Taunt (Jul 19, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Just because you had a mean streak as a child doesn't mean that you can step on his tail to take a picture. Not that'd be any better on a young cat, but you said he's eight years old... he's getting on in his years and if you want him to live a long, happy life I suggest you stop.


You guys make it seem like I tried steping on his tail as hard as iIcould on tile. I put the arch of my foot on his tail on the carpet which doesnt squeeze the tale to much it acts as a light clamp, to hold his butt on the floor, I mean the only thing that got hurt was his pride he is very camera shy, when he see's one if he aint laying down he is running. And i don'y view him as a old cat this cats got eternal life cause he is my baby and now allowed to die.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe Twinkie's twin :lol:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

> Orange Cat's Rock!


Absolutely!!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Taunt said:


> Padunk said:
> 
> 
> > Just because you had a mean streak as a child doesn't mean that you can step on his tail to take a picture. Not that'd be any better on a young cat, but you said he's eight years old... he's getting on in his years and if you want him to live a long, happy life I suggest you stop.
> ...


Stopping on a cats tail purposely for any reason what-so-ever is cruel.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Padunk said:


> Taunt said:
> 
> 
> > Padunk said:
> ...


Yup, I agree. No need to treat a cat that way.
Just because you treated him badly when you were a kid doesn't mean he likes that type of treatment, or is accepting of it. He doesn't want to be held down for a reason.


----------

